# Best lipsticks for dry lips?



## moos (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone have lipstick recommendation or beauty reigmen advice for someone with dry lips? In the morning when I put on my lipliner/lipstick (the lipliner and lipstick are both MAC) and bit of lipgloss, it looks great!

But later on (only an hour or two) when it starts to wear off, my lips are dry...and then when I reapply lipstick, it looks icky. So my lips only look good the first few hours of the day.






I am healthy and try to drink water during the day to stay hydrated (although my skin tends to be dry). It's just my dry lips+lipstick that is the problem.

Anybody have any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 30, 2010)

Have you tried wearing lipbalm before you go to bed? When my lips are dry, I put some lipbalm or chapstick before I go to sleep. In the morning, no dry lips! If they are super dry, it may take a couple of days.


----------



## kikikinzz (Sep 30, 2010)

Hands down, you gotta try Laura Geller's Sugar Scrub. It exfoliates and leaves your lips SUPER soft and moist. Check it out : )

http://www.makeupalley.com/product/s...Lip-Treatments


----------



## Tyari (Sep 30, 2010)

I agree with the other ladies. I've had a problem with dry lips lately, myself, and this is what worked for me:

Exfoliate my lips with C.O. Bigelow Mentha Lip Buffer and I also brush my lips with my toothbrush while I'm brushing my teeth.

Then I apply my EOS lip balm (the best stuff on earth)

You can also apply some lip balm and let it soften up your lips right before you reapply your liner and lipstick, just dab it off right before you apply your goods.

Hope this helps! Good luck.

Oh, and that should help any lipstick look and feel better bbut NYX round lipsticks are the most moisturizing I've come across.


----------



## Doya G (Sep 30, 2010)

you can make your own lip scrub, just 1 tsp of olive oil mixed wit 2spn sugar. use an old toothbrush to exfoliate.

i used to do that everyday cuz i was suffering from dry lips. now its once in a while.

i have also vaseline, that i use every morning or night, or whenever i use the bathroom, since i keep it there.

am a lip balm addict, so i alway have to have lip balm on. even when am wearing lippie, i have to have the balm first. then i re-apply my lipstick or gloss.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 30, 2010)

Vaseline at night, Carmex during the day and you could wear any lipstick!


----------



## laurakitty (Sep 30, 2010)

Use MAC's Prep+Prime lip primer before you apply anything to your lips, it leaves them soft and smooth



I have dry lips and it always helps me. Doya G, I'll definitely try that!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 30, 2010)

I would also suggest shea butter on your lips at night, forget about vaseline, it's not that great.

I also suggest Burt's Bees lipbalms, they're really cheap and last a logn time, and they work very well. They have a tinted lipbalm (the pomegranate lipbalm), which can solve your problem


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 1, 2010)

Aude, how can you diss good ol Vasoline? LOL!

I did try shea butter, but it didn't work as good for me


----------



## kayleigh83 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have the same problem



I put on lip balm and Vaseline ALL the time, but my lips always get dry and flaky. I think for me part of the problem is working in a very dry work place - it's a big store with the high warehouse style ceilings, so all the moisture rises and it is pretty dry. So I feel your pain!


----------



## VenusAtlas (Oct 1, 2010)

I've got a similar problem; if I don't stay on top of my lip maintenaince, they dry up quick and flake.

Sooooo...I use Philosophy: Kiss me lip sugar scrub. Squeeze it on dry lips, and rub and scrub with your finger. Wipe it off with a dry cloth or rinse it off.

Then, Sephora has a this cute tube of lip peel and it's exactly that: a mask for your lips. Put it on, it dries in a few minutes, peel it off, lips are fresh!!

Generally, just using Cherry chapstick or Carmex is good enough after that. But lately I've been using Sally Hansen's overnight lip repair. It helps with the lines on your lips, the feathering around your lips, and overall helps retain the moisture in your lips. My pucker feels great in the morning after that!!

Just remember, everywhere you go, chapstick, lip balm, lip butter....something that actually does a service to your lips besides give it color. Oh yes...SPF. Neosporin actually makes a lip cream with SPF 20 in it, so it's good for out-doorsey type lifestyles.

Basically, exfoliate and then moisturize!! Also, some lipsticks have built in serums in them and the texture is very creamy, kinda like the ColourRiche line by L'Oreal.

Good luck!


----------



## CuteCurly (Oct 1, 2010)

Thats why i wear only glosses. i eat them too



but its so easy to apply them quickly


----------



## VenusAtlas (Oct 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *CuteCurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thats why i wear only glosses. i eat them too



but its so easy to apply them quickly






LMAO!! Definitely guilty of this.


----------



## llehsal (Oct 1, 2010)

Petrilude on Youtube has a video on how to take care of your lips using home stuff. Olive Oil and sugar. I do it all the time and it feels amazing. Trick is though, when you have finished scrubbing, you need to re-apply some olive oil or my lip tends to dry up. The olive oil works wonders


----------



## laurakitty (Oct 1, 2010)

I put baby oil on my lips...weird, but it works!


----------



## makeupluv (Oct 7, 2010)

*For dry lips I love Fresh Sugar Tinted Lip Treatment in Sugar RosÃ© **and it's spf 15**, it feels pretty moisturizing on the lips. Another one I wear that's good for dry lips but is a gloss is from Beauty For Real, they have several shades of gloss but there's one that's close to the natural color of lips that I like for everyday.*


----------



## VenusAtlas (Oct 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *makeupluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *For dry lips I love Fresh Sugar Tinted Lip Treatment in Sugar RosÃ© **and it's spf 15**, it feels pretty moisturizing on the lips.*



Ooh!  I have the one in Plum.  I forgot about this one; works wonders, feels great, nice color!


----------



## waterindesert (Oct 20, 2010)

Ohhhhh ......dry lips makes people uncomfortable while talking and sometimes causes mild cracks also on their lips. For specifically

moisturizes your lips one can use Bare Escentuals Lipstick by Sephora which is having beneficial Vitamin E, Shea Butter,

Lavender Oil, and Macadamia Oil. This Macadamia Oil keeps your lips soft and protects it from outside exposure,

keeping your lips moisturized for more time.


----------



## NIN (Oct 20, 2010)

I agree with all the tips about exfoliating and hydrating with lipbalms .

i use "korres" lipbalm and "apivita" lip care with organic beeswax,olive oil and propolis.

but there are some lipsticks that dehydrate and others that hydrate.

i LOVE, dior' s serum rouge!!! has great colors and makes lips feel and seem so juicy.it hydrates them too. i have most of the colors that i like of them


----------



## cocol (Oct 21, 2010)

good thread for me .


----------



## aliana (Oct 21, 2010)

Sometimes I just put honey on my lips and leave it on as long as I can (in the evening). I can only make it to 1 hour LOL. But it works great for me.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 23, 2010)

I use Elizabeth Ardens Eight Hour cream on a night before bed, and Carmex during the day. MACs Lustre range of lipsticks are quite moisturising and very much like a balm. These are the ones I tend to use during the day and don't have to apply lipbalm as much as I would otherwise.


----------



## yuniikuyou (Nov 17, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *laurakitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I put baby oil on my lips...weird, but it works!



That's horrible to use on your lips. I don't think mineral oil is very safe to use on your lips. I would use an oil that is safe to ingest, any vegetable based oils, like olive, grape seed, etc...


----------



## magosienne (Nov 17, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have the same problem
> 
> 
> ...



That's because vaseline is pure fat, your lips need fats and water. Besides, vaseline is too big to be broken down by your body, so it doesn't sink in either. Keep it only as a protective coat over another product.

If shea butter doesn't work, Reese, try mango butter, or cocoa. I've asked my supplier if there was any vegetable butter i should use preferably to others for lipbalms, and regarding that purpose, the answer was no, they're all good.


----------



## pennyrog (Nov 17, 2010)

I make my own scrub using honey and brown sugar.

I use it in the shower so it's easy to rinse off, and it gets rid of any dry, flaky bits.

I use a lip balm as soon as I get out of the shower, and by the time I am ready to apply my lipstick my lips are smooth and primed.


----------



## PeppaGal (Nov 18, 2010)

My favourite lipbalm is Elf Therapeutic Conditioning Balm and my favourite most moisturising lipstick is Cover Girl Lipslick in Hipster, they're fab!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 18, 2010)

Elisabeth Arden Eight Hour cream over night. Hands down, the best ever!!


----------



## JaneHeartMakeup (Nov 18, 2010)

I have the same problem as you! I always prime my lips with MAC Prep+Prime before using any lipsticks.. especially those from MAC;-) Also I love rimmel lipsticks and the ones from dior, they don't dry out my lips at all! And Estee Lauder have great lippies too, they just smell a little strong LOL


----------



## yuniikuyou (Nov 18, 2010)

I like to use TimeWiseÂ® Age-Fighting Lip Primer on my lips before I put lipstick on. It's the best lip primer I've ever used. It really makes your lipstick last all day. The best lip balm that I've found that helps keep my lips moisturized and helps heal them is Burt's Bees Medicated Lip Balm. I've tried so many different brands and it seems to be the only one that works for me that I can stand the taste and smell of. Also, I really like Mary Kay's Tinted Lip Balm as a substitute for lipstick sometimes, it glides on like a balm, but it's smooth, silky, covers just like lipstick, and it smells really good too.


----------



## CoverGirl (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm not sure how dry your lips are, but I usually apply a little C.O. Bigelow lip balm before putting on lipstick, and that does the trick for me.


----------



## mickey1962 (Nov 22, 2010)

I use a sugar and olive oil scrub at least once a month, and I scrub my lips with a warm cloth a few times a week, and then apply either Vaseline or a lip balm.  Doing this allows me to wear almost any lip product I choose: gloss/liner/lipstick or any combo of the 3.


----------



## vivianwell (Nov 23, 2010)

so good thread.


----------



## emmy2410 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have the same prob, my lips last only a while and afterwhich my lips becomes dry and sometimes i tend to be bite off my lips and it will peel off..sometimes its very painful.  I always keep my lips balm stand by in my pocket and each time its dry i just apply the lip balm. So far I find that the AVON lip balm works perfect for me.  Usually at night before I go to bed i apply the palmers cocoa butter on my lips and in the morning its soft and nice..it also seems to lighten my lips as it has become darker...

I cant use lipsticks frm maybelline, body shop and others where it tends to make my lips more drier.


----------



## makeup-medic (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey there Ladies .... well this is my first post to the forum so here goes... I am a qualified makeup artist, holistic therapist and currently a Medical Student !!!

Your lips are like the rest of your skin only a lot more delicate ..... you need to keep them:


Cleansed - A Normal skin cleanser is fine for the lips nothing special is required
Exfoliated -  ... a gentle daily exfoliant or weekly scrub is good ... those using honey, sugar, olive oil etc., these are all great natural products to be using
Hydrated - hydrate from within at least 1.5L of water per day or if they are still struggling then Dermalogica Hydrating Booster gives them a drink from the outside and is one of my "emergency" products 
Moisturised
 Natural balms e.g. bees wax are good ... mineral oils e.g. vasaline/baby oil are really not good for  your skin unless you have a medical condition that requires a barrier on the skin e.g. psoriasis and eczema.  - mineral oils occlude your skin and dont allow it to "breathe" or function properly - prolonged use means that your skin gets to the stage that it cant produce oils for itself and you end up permanently requiring the oil.
Applying a good moisturiser to your lips overnight can help keep them in good condition and there are many good ones out there on the market. A hydrating or nourishing masque can also be good every few days. 
For those of you who want to stay natural then a vitamin E Capsule broken and the oil added to a small amount of wheatgerm oil works wonders for the lips but also for dry areas of skin in general.
Daniel Sandler Face Primer is a fantastic prep for the skin under your lipstick or another silicone based primer works well - oilier primers then to make lipsticks slip

Protected  

SPF's are good
Pigments in lipsticks provide protection also as they block light
Environmental factors play a big part - air conditioning, heating etc.
"Eating" gloss of your lips or biting your lips constantly remove layers from your lips and leave them unprotected and worn like constantly scratching your skin making them raw, sore and prone to dehydration.

Hope this is useful

Trevor

(The Makeup Medic - www.tkbridal.co.uk)


----------



## JenBunni (Dec 13, 2010)

*I went through the same issue. What i usually do is brush my lips when i when i brush my teeth. (sounds weird, yea i know.) It exfoliates the skin and gives you a nice plump too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (since your lips swell a little after wards.) Apply vaseline OR carmex after. Other than that, my best recommendation for a good moisturizing lipstick is Rimmel London's "Moisture Renew Lipstick". Its extremely moisturizing, and the colors are very pigmented and buildable ... GOOD LUCK ! &lt;3*


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Dec 13, 2010)

Burts bees lipbalm(the honey not the other one) every night before bed ....also the olive oil/sugar scrub. I sometimes use my facial scrub on my lips if im being lazy. I wonder what causes dry lips?


----------



## beautyfulblog (Dec 15, 2010)

i LOVE the *buxom* line. I use it everyday. Its actually the only lipstick I have been using lately.

the really moisturizes my lips. 

http://www.thebeautyfulblog.com


----------



## Berialle (Dec 15, 2010)

I use a combination of products. I scrub first using Soap &amp; Glory's Megamouth scrub, then I follow with EOS lip balm or You Stick Soap's lip balm. YSS, is an independent label, and their lip balms are amazing. Super moisturizing, feels great. It also has a slight shine so it doubles as natural looking gloss. I have the caramel apple flavor and it is just to die for.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 15, 2010)

I've tried my lipsticks while playing around for Christmas looks, and i've tried them without lipbalm (i know, bad). Hands down to the Dior Addict, but it was the wrong color, so it had to go back to my stash. My MAC lipsticks after that were probably the most "moisturising", my Makeup Forever lipstick, however moisturising in itself, is so pigmented it only mirrors any flaw on your lips. So i would recommend the MAC or the Dior Addict lipsticks, even if in my opinion, it's always best to apply just lipbalm or a tinted lipbalm on chapped lips.


----------



## lovelyjane25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Victoria's Secret lipstick is very good! I've been a user since then..very good for dry lips. Actually I got $1000 Victoria's Secret Gift Card for FREE here! Check this out!

http://freesamplesformoms.com/1000-victoria%E2%80%99s-secret-gift-card/


----------

